# RIP Summer



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

A couple of hours ago I made the heart-breaking decision to have my beloved beagle Summer PTS. She had a tumour on her stomach. She stopped eating today so knew it was time. She is the white/lemon beagle in my avatar. She was only 7-1/2. She also had Cushing disease which didn't help. Her sister Foxie, also in my avatar, recently had an eye removed due to glaucoma (sp). That left her blind but she has since had an op to remove a cataract so can now see again. It's only four months since I lost Sol (GSD) to stomach cancer.
No more dogs. Here are the beagles in happier times.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for loss 

Difficult times with your beloved dogs - it's so hard when they are ill and painful to lose them.

Take care x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Summer xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Really sorry for your loss and for the unhappy times you have had recently..
R.I.P lovely Summer xxx

Sending (((Hugs))) to you xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Losing one so young makes it especially hard to accept. I lost my beloved Indi at only 7 years old too so my heart goes out to you . (((hugs)))


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. R.I.P Summer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear that you have had to say your final goodbye to Summer today.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine summer.

"Native American Prayer"

I give you this one thought to keep - 
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the sweet uplifting rush,
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone - 
I am with you still in each new dawn.

Author: Native American Prayer


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've lost your beautiful Summer and had such a worrying time. RIP lovely girl.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

How awful for you, I'm so sorry for your losses, to lose two precious fur-babies in such a short space of time is just heartbreaking RIP Summer and Sol xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.
Such sad times for you all
Run free summer


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Really sorry to hear of your recent losses, Summer - a beautiful name for a beautiful lady. You must really miss her. 

RIP Summer.


----------



## Lacy R. (Jan 4, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose a loved one. I hope you find peace in the fact that she is in a better place now, and that the you two will eventually meet again at the rainbow bridge. <3 Hugs


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I swore "no more dogs" when we lost our dog of 12 years some 14 years ago, to say I was gutted is an understatement

that was a mistake though, after 9 years i realised while losing them hurts, they all need a home

All Rescues, all Irish....all happy


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this.
Sleep well, Summer.


----------

